# Brewers cup recipes



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I was looking at some of the videos from the brewers cup and some of the recipes seem to go against everything we're discussing here?

First place recipe:

17g coffee coarse-ground coffee

220g water (~77g/L)

0:00 pour 50g water at 80C

0:45 pour 100g water at 95C

1:45 pour 70g at 80C

stop brew 2:55






I really suspect she's even hitting 18% EY given these parameters. Is there any logic behind this or it's coffee voodoo as Rao would describe?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> I was looking at some of the videos from the brewers cup and some of the recipes seem to go against everything we're discussing here?
> 
> First place recipe:
> 
> ...


You can get sweet, but duller extractions around 12-14%, maybe that's what this guy is hitting?

They're a bit fatty for me & give me wind & acid reflux but taste OK on the way down. Obviously, day to day, that's 4g of coffee being wasted for every cup.

Stopping drip brews by time is certainly voodoo.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats to Jia Ning Du of China for winning WBrC this year. Patrik Rolf of April Coffee Roasters came second.

I watched some of the presentations and tried to note down the recipes, but it's not always easy to hear what they say.

The winner's recipe (China):

Origami Brewer with Kalita filter

16g coffee

240g water in

190g beverage out

60g added at 6g/s

80g added at 4g/s

100g added at 5g/s

Not sure about timings

Switzerland:

V60 (I think - I forgot to write these down)

18g coffee

240g water

45g bloom

3x65g pours

Sweden (2nd place):

Custom brewer, similar to Kalita but bigger opening

14g coffee

200g water

91C

30g 30sec

70g 60sec

30g 1:30sec

70g 2:00

Italy (3rd place):

Was using V60 with lots of swirling, but I'm not sure about the recipe.

Going by the brew ratios it seems most competitors were targeting lower EYs (guessing around 18 to 19%). I would guess getting good flavour balance is more important in this competition format than maximizing extraction?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I mean try em and see if you like em.

I mean I have no idea how the coffee is roasted how soluble etc.

Again Brewers cup , you need a point of difference , a novelty to get noticed. This means people explore different brewing recipes etc.

Brewers cup and WBC are not about maximising extraction , never have been.

WBC were more about Story telling and technical process. Brewer's cup again about taste and difference. Look at what i discovered , look at what i do that's different and tasty. Plus you need to brew a number of cups the same , in a set time .


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not gonna lie, WBrC coffees often miss the mark on more 'traditional' recipes as they're roasted for a particular performance routine. I've tried a few from Boston recently and they all tasted weird unless brewed using specific water, routines etc.


----------

